# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tekort Calium en Calcium

## miranda.boonstra

de meeste berichten die ik heb gelezen hebben het over hyperventilatie.
Maar een tekort aan calcium/ calium wijst ook op andere dingen.
Mijn vrouw is pas geopereerd aan haar schildklier, helemaal verwijdert.
Hij was zo als ze noemen verhard.
Na de operatie had ze een giga tekort aan calium/ calcium beide te laag.
Dat was het gevolg door de komplete verwijdering van de schildklier.
Heel veel doctoren schuiven t te snel op hyperventilatie ,maar vraag eens naar prikken voor je schildklier.
Want heel veel mensen hebben last van de schildklier maar merken dat niet.
Een een heel goed homeopatie's middel waar beide in zit heet BLEU MARINE , dus vette vis eten is ook heel goed om het binnen te krijgen.
Ik hoop dat ik met mijn verhaal mensen kan helpen.
GR MIRANDA

----------


## Luuss0404

*Calcium-tekort ('kalk-gebrek', calciumdepletie, calciumdeficiëntie, )*
Calcium of kalk komt vooral voor in melk en zuivelproducten (ca. 200 mg per glas melk of grote plak kaas). Bij normaal gebruik daarvan wordt ruim voldoende calcium in het lichaam opgenomen. Vitamine D is belangrijk voor een goede opname ( = resorptie) van calcium in de darm.

*De dagelijks behoefte aan calcium (= 'kalk') is ca.:*
- zuigelingen: 75-90 mg calcium per dag
- kinderen van 0,5 tot 7 jaar: 400-600 mg calcium per dag
- kinderen van 7-10 jaar: 600-800 mg calcium per dag
- meisjes van 10-16 jaar: 700-1000 mg calcium per dag
- jongens van 10-16 jaar: 900-1200 mg calcium per dag
- meisjes van 16-19 jaar: 700-900 mg calcium per dag
- jongens van 16-19 jaar: 800-1100 mg calcium per dag
- volwassenen van 19-50 jaar: 700-900 mg calcium per dag
- volwassenen ouder dan 50 jaar: 800-1000 mg calcium per dag
- zwangere vrouwen: 800-1000 mg calcium per dag
- zogende vrouwen: 900-100 mg per calcium dag

*Mogelijke verschijnselen o.a.)*
Engelse ziekte (= rachitis) bij kinderen in de groei en botaandoeningen, zoals bot-ontkalking (= osteoporose) en beenverweking (= osteomalacie).

*Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.)*
Te weinig calcium ( = 'kalk') in het voedsel, stoornissen in de opname van calcium in de darm, vitamine D-tekort, verminderde nierfunctie (= nierinsufficiëntie), zwangerschap en overgang (= menopauze).

*Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.)*
- calcium-preparaten (= 'kalktabletten'): zie mineralen
- calcium-regulerende middelen 
_(Bron; consumed.nl)_


*Gehoor slechter bij tekort aan calcium*
Een tekort aan calcium kan een negatieve invloed hebben op het gehoor. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen. Wetenschappers hebben ontdekt dat de concentratie calcium in het lichaam invloed heeft op het functioneren van het gehoor.
Celfysioloog Tim Lambers trof in het binnenoor eenzelfde kanaal voor calciumtransport aan als in de nieren. Na uitschakeling van deze kanalen bij muizen presteerden deze dieren duidelijk slechter bij gehoortests. Deze tests zijn volgens de Nederlandse Organisatie voor Wetenschappelijk Onderzoek vergelijkbaar met gehooronderzoek bij mensen. Eerder werd al bekend dat gebrek aan calcium kan leiden tot nierstenen of botontkalking. Calcium, beter bekende als kalk, maakt het skelet en het gebit stevig.
_(Bron; lekker-in-je-vel.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Calium/Kalium-tekort (hypo-kaliëmie)*
Te laag ( = hypo-) kaliumgehalte van het bloed. Kalium is zeer belangrijk voor een normale celfunctie.

*Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.)*
Gevoel van zwakte, spierslapte en -verlamming en afwijkingen in het elektrocardiogram ( = ECG).

*Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.)*
Verhongering, suikerziekte ( = diabetes mellitus) en behandeling met bepaalde diuretica ( = plasmiddelen).

*Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.)*
- medicijnen: kalium-preparaten 
Recept-medicijnen; Kalium Durettes®, Kaliumchloride Drank FNA (generiek), Kaliumchloride Infuus, Kaliumwaterstoftartraat Suspensie FNA (generiek), Magnesiumsulfaat Injecties, Slow-K®
_(Bron; consumed.nl)_

*Kalium*
Kalium werkt samen met natrium om de waterbalans in het lichaam te reguleren. Kalium trekt het vocht door de celwand heen de cellen binnen en natrium trekt het vocht naar buiten. Kalium normaliseert het hartritme en is onmisbaar voor het zenuwstelsel vanwege zijn rol in de overdracht van zenuwimpulsen (beweging van spieren, voelen etc.).
Verder helpt kalium bij de verwijdering van afvalstoffen uit het lichaam, het bevordert het denkvermogen, werkt bloeddrukverlagend en heeft een positieve invloed op allergieën.
*Tekort of teveel*
Bij een tekort aan kalium treden zenuw- en spierfunctie stoornissen op. Hierbij valt te denken aan hartritmestoornissen, spierslapte, spierzwakte en trage reflexen. Verder valt ook bij vochtophopingen (oedemen), oorsuisingen en slapeloosheid te denken aan een kalium tekort.
Een kalium tekort kan optreden bij veel braken en of diarree (ook bij het gebruik van laxeermiddelen), bij nierziekten (en plastabletten), bij een ontregelde suikerziekte, bij een te laag bloedsuikergehalte (hypoglycemie), bij het gebruik van geneesmiddelen met hormonen (cortisonen, aldosteron en prednison), bij grote verwondingen en verbrandingen, maar ook bij geestelijke en of lichamelijke spanningen.
Een teveel aan kalium wordt meestal niet veroorzaakt door een te hoge opname maar door een gebrekkige nierfunctie waardoor te weinig kalium wordt uitgescheiden. Teveel kalium veroorzaakt, net als te weinig, hartritmestoornissen.
*Aanbevolen hoeveelheden*
Het VoVo adviseert 1875-5625 mg. kalium per dag. Onder normale omstandigheden zal er niet gauw een kalium tekort optreden, dit omdat de meeste voedingsmiddelen kalium bevatten.
*Productenlijst*
Onderstaande lijst geeft enigzins een indicatie van producten met een erg hoog kaliumgehalte.
sesamzaad, linzen, kekererwten, soja bonen, zonnebloempitten, groene erwten, bruine bonen, witte bonen, pinda's, appelstroop, cacao, aardappelen, tomaten, waterkers, spinazie, postelein, bladselderij, peterselie, yoghurt, karnemelk, oijven, vijgen, dadels, rogge, tarwe, tarwekiemen, zemelen, gist, zeewier (kelp), rozijnen, gedr. vruchten, zwarte bessen, bananen, sinaasappelen 
De kaliumopname wordt negatief beïnvloed door koffie, alcohol, (geraffineerde) suiker, een koolhydraatarm dieet en een te hoog zout gebruik. 
_(Bron; kruidenvrouwtje.nl)_

----------

